# celtics sign darius



## audienorrisatomicdog (Feb 13, 2007)

http://basketball.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/54111/20080822/celtics_sign_darius_miles/


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow.

although this quote from Ainge tells me it's not exactly a done deal.



> “Darius will have the next couple of months to prove to myself and Coach Rivers that he can help us win.”


It sounds more like he's been signed as a training camp invitee on a non-guaranteed contract.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

I suspect this is the Celtic equivalent of Portland signing Luke Jackson. They'll be there for training camp, and if they impress enough will get an actual roster spot. No guarantees.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

I getting a vibe of vindication from Ainge. Still feeling bad about the Telfair for Roy deal, I suppose?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Foulzilla said:


> I suspect this is the Celtic equivalent of Portland signing Luke Jackson. They'll be there for training camp, and if they impress enough will get an actual roster spot. No guarantees.


It does sound a lot like a camp fodder signing, and not an actual "we signed a big name free agent/someone who will actually play" signing. I would doubt that an independent doctor would make up that his knee was bone on bone and the NBA would agree, just to help Portland.

This is Darius trying to come back on his own, and I doubt the Blazers are worried about getting shafted.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Wouldn't it be funny if Miles got a championship ring? NOT!!


----------



## ConnerHenry (Jan 9, 2004)

If he actually plays, what does it do to Portland's cap status?


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

if he plays in 10 or more games his previous salary counts against our cap (minus whatever boston pays him... I think)

Ps, I was expecting this to be another one of those threads where they signed someone else named darius


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> I getting a vibe of vindication from Ainge. Still feeling bad about the Telfair for Roy deal, I suppose?


No doubt.. Ainge still isn't happy even after winning a title. Give it up already, Danny.
Hopefully Boston doesn't think Miles is the answer to replacing James Posey...


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Darius's knee wont hold up in training camp. I'm not to worried.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Good. Another reason to hate the F'n Celtics.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Lakers, Celtics... both franchises with huge entitlement chips on their shoulders and an attitude of "staying on top by any and all means necessary". To be honest, I don't really care if Darius plays for them. We don't need that cap space, because the team we have now from 1-12 will win a title in 3-4 years. And there's nothing that the Lakers or the Celtics can do about it. SUCK ON THAT!


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't think its that big of a deal. Even if he does somehow make the team, and somehow serves his 10 game suspension, and THEN finds a way to get on the floor for 10 games on a laoded Celtics team, well then it takes some money out of our cap space plan.

But honestly, i don't think we need that much cap space just to get the right role playing vet in the FA. I think we need to concentrate on signing our core, and then going from there, not bringing in a star unless he is a star by playing D and doing dirty work. 

I really don't think it would effect us at all, even though i know some people want us to sign a FA like Kobe or someone like that. Don't think its worth it with 1 ball to go around. But KP said that also, that a team needs 2-3 stars and then the right role players with complimentary skill sets. So i think we will be fine.


----------



## Baracuda (Jan 10, 2007)

Can this thread be stickied at the end of the forum?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

chris_in_pdx said:


> *Lakers, Celtics... both franchises with huge entitlement chips on their shoulders and an attitude of "staying on top by any and all means necessary".* To be honest, I don't really care if Darius plays for them. We don't need that cap space, because the team we have now from 1-12 will win a title in 3-4 years. And there's nothing that the Lakers or the Celtics can do about it. SUCK ON THAT!


Ummmm... isn't it the idea to stay on top, as opposed to letting yourself slide?


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Worry not. His shredded knees will never hold up.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> Ummmm... isn't it the idea to stay on top, as opposed to letting yourself slide?


If you're the real "Jacoby" I just thought I'd mention I met your brother the other day. Nice kid.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Whatever - no way does he play meaningful minutes in 10 games. There's no stopping us, despite Danny's pathetic effort here.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

TLo said:


> If you're the real "Jacoby" I just thought I'd mention I met your brother the other day. Nice kid.


His brothers name isn't Jack Daniels you know.eace:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

TLo said:


> If you're the real "Jacoby" I just thought I'd mention I met your brother the other day. Nice kid.


LOL no I'm not the real Jacoby Ellsbury. He's just my favorite player.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

In the end, if they keep him, this will hurt Boston more than Portland. Darius is a locker room cancer. He couldn't even get along with Mo Cheeks, the biggest push over of a players coach in the entire league. Before his injury, his game was TOTALLY predicated on his athleticism. He never developed a jump shot and he didn't take his rehab seriously. If he can even play, he will be totally lacking the explosive athleticsm that got him to the NBA - and he still has no jump shot. So yeah, here's to hoping Boston wastes their money and PT on a slow, unathletic small forward who can't shoot.

BNM


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

I hope he makes it. If he can turn it around it'll be like a Behind the Music episode! And best of all this should end ANY CHANCE of even THINKING about targeting Kobe Bryant as a free agent (shudder!). So let's trade Raef right now!


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

The only Boston that I like is the band. I hate the Celtics, I hate the Red Sox, I hate the Bruins, I hate the pats.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> LOL no I'm not the real Jacoby Ellsbury. He's just my favorite player.


and member of the National Championship OSU BEAVER baseball team!

Go Beavs!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

B_&_B said:


> and member of the National Championship OSU BEAVER baseball team!
> 
> Go Beavs!


Nah, he was gone by then. Last played in '05, the team that got bounced early.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

ConnerHenry said:


> If he actually plays, what does it do to Portland's cap status?



Nothing really. Portland would have had 20+ million under the cap to spend. Now they will have 13-14 million.

More than enough to sign a player like Granger etc.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

BlazerFan22 said:


> The only Boston that I like is the band. I hate the Celtics, I hate the Red Sox, I hate the Bruins, I hate the pats.


Yeah, come on admit it. You love the cream pie and the baked beans, too.

BNM


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

sabas4mvp said:


> if he plays in 10 or more games his previous salary counts against our cap (minus whatever boston pays him... I think)
> 
> Ps, I was expecting this to be another one of those threads where they signed someone else named darius


Darius Songalia? Darius Rice? 



Boob-No-More said:


> Yeah, come on admit it. You love the cream pie and the baked beans, too.
> 
> BNM


And uh.. the boston tea party?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

It's a non guaranteed contract so we'll just have to wait for Darius to blow his knee out again or prove that he's no longer a viable NBA player and he'll be set free to roam the earth looking for cheap strip clubs and weed.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

mgb said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if Miles got a championship ring? NOT!!


Remember JR Rider got one!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> Nothing really. Portland would have had 20+ million under the cap to spend. Now they will have 13-14 million.
> 
> More than enough to sign a player like Granger etc.


You stay the **** away from Granger.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

R-Star said:


> You stay the **** away from Granger.


Why? Granger is a pretty good player. He'd fit nicely next to Roy, Oden and Aldridge.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

R-Star said:


> You stay the **** away from Granger.


Jealous lover? :azdaja:


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Remember JR Rider got one!


I wonder how much he got for it at the pawn shop.

BNM


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Im a Pacers fan. You keep your filthy Blazer paws away.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Im a Pacers fan. You keep your filthy Blazer paws away.


Yeah guys, don't get greedy. They already gave us Jerryd Bayless for a lower draft pick and a human turnover machine.

BNM


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Im a Pacers fan. You keep your filthy Blazer paws away.


Have fun with Jarrett Crap!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Mean old Blazer fans.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Mean old Blazer fans.


I'm not THAT old.

BNM


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Quit laughing at my pain.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

thank God PA has deep pockets


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

R-star i really like your team.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Im a Pacers fan. You keep your filthy Blazer paws away.


I know. But don't you want what's best for Granger? Sure you do.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

MrJayremmie said:


> R-star i really like your team.


Should make a run for the playoffs. Its been hard times for the Pacers ever since Reggie retired.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> I know. But don't you want what's best for Granger? Sure you do.


You can have Tinsley.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

BlazerFan22 said:


> The only Boston that I like is the band. I hate the Celtics, I hate the Red Sox, I hate the Bruins, I hate the pats.


I hate the Pats too. But they're not really Boston, they're Foxboro. Their cheating asses are a stain on the great city of Boston.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I believe that Darius impressed them and earned the spot. He said he was ready a year ago, but the Blazers wanted him out so nothing ever came of that. I talked to him before the game in which we beat the Lakers 119-111. He was really nice and accessible. After Jack, Webster, and LMA went back to the locker room, Darius stepped onto the court and shot of ton of jumpers. He only missed one.


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

I wish him the best of luck.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

I still feel that Boston will sign Darius for the regular season and after he has served his 10 game suspension they will play him about 1-2 minutes for 10 games and then cut him making us pay. Boston and Darius will be laughing all the way to the bank at us.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

I don't think they'll cut him. He's a good player unless a new injury hits, or the old injury is still there. He has a psychological need to look up to older teammates as family, and the Celtics have those stars in droves.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

sportsnut1975 said:


> I still feel that Boston will sign Darius for the regular season and after he has served his 10 game suspension they will play him about 1-2 minutes for 10 games and then cut him making us pay. Boston and Darius will be laughing all the way to the bank at us.


You honestly think a team coming off a championship season would waste a roster spot just to spite another team out of cap space? i dont

this is a low risk, potential reward move from Bostons end, there really isnt any other free agents worth adding, and he brings some length to the 3 spot we really lack with Poseys move to the Hornets

I understand why Blazers fans might be ****ed off about it IF he does play more then 10 games, but that is definately not why he was signed

be interesting to see him on court, last time i saw him he looked like he had no reason even being near a basketball court, but Ainge's reports have him in good shape and getting up well above the rim


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

I wish him the best of luck too. Too many haters in here.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

I wish him the best through 9 games, then I hope he never plays another basketball game this season.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

i really would worry about it until his contract gets guaranteed, and he makes the 15 man roster. and even then i wouldnt start worrying until he gets on the floor, not alot of teams go 15 deep. we should probably equate it to how many games mcroberts got into last year. 

but really, if he plays only 1 second it counts as a game right? i mean they could put him in for the last play before a quarter to get in the inbounders face in ten games and we get hit? thats a funky rule imo.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> You honestly think a team coming off a championship season would waste a roster spot just to spite another team out of cap space? i dont
> 
> this is a low risk, potential reward move from Bostons end, there really isnt any other free agents worth adding, and he brings some length to the 3 spot we really lack with Poseys move to the Hornets


Yep, yep, yep.

Ed O.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

drexlersdad said:


> i really would worry about it until his contract gets guaranteed, and he makes the 15 man roster. and even then i wouldnt start worrying until he gets on the floor, not alot of teams go 15 deep. we should probably equate it to how many games mcroberts got into last year.
> 
> but really, if he plays only 1 second it counts as a game right? i mean they could put him in for the last play before a quarter to get in the inbounders face in ten games and we get hit? thats a funky rule imo.


Ya, they could just put him in at the end of a blow out.

Maybe they'll time it so the 10th game is against us.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Hopefully this is the last time the name Darius Miles is typed on our forum!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

mgb said:


> Ya, they could just put him in at the end of a blow out.
> 
> *Maybe they'll time it so the 10th game is against us.*


You know if i read right, he will serve his 10 game suspension, then there is 10 games before we play you guys... so if he gets court time you could be lining up against him the game after he costs the team money lol


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Avalanche said:


> You honestly think a team coming off a championship season would waste a roster spot just to spite another team out of cap space? i dont
> 
> this is a low risk, potential reward move from Bostons end, there really isnt any other free agents worth adding, and he brings some length to the 3 spot we really lack with Poseys move to the Hornets
> 
> I understand why Blazers fans might be ****ed off about it IF he does play more then 10 games, but that is definately not why he was signed


Agreed with Avalanche on this. It's not like Portland can actually ruin Celtics chances to win another title.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> You know if i read right, he will serve his 10 game suspension, then there is 10 games before we play you guys... so if he gets court time you could be lining up against him the game after he costs the team money lol


You have an eagle eye. I checked their schedule. Their 21st game is in Boston against Portland, nationally televised on humiliating ESPN TV. 

Coincidence? I think not.

Some Blazer hater in the league office must have set this whole thing up--paid off the doctor, made the schedule, set up a tryout with Boston, etc.

Stern. I hate Stern.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

:laugh:

well definately a huge coincidence


----------

